# Wasserminze wächst nur sehr lasngsam



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Hi all!
Wie ich beim Text eines Bildes in Album unseres Forums gesehen habe, hat TOMMI das selbe Problem wie ich.

Die __ Wasserminze wächst nur sehr langsam....

Sie steht am Wasserrand. Der Platz ist sehr sonnig!


Ist das Normal


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

*...*

Guten Morgen,

also von langsam wachsen würde ich ned reden, wenn ich bedenke,daß ich sie als kleine Pflanze dieses Jahr bekommen habe .... ich mach dir heute mittag mal ein Foto, sie ist schon mächtig gewachsen. Allerdings weiss ich ned, wie groß sie in der Regel wird ..... werde mal nachschauen und dir heute mittag/abend des Pic reinstellen ...


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

...also meine ist under 7-8cm hoch und hat etwa nur 4-8 Blätter!  :?


UND DAS SCHON SEIT 3 MONATEN!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

*...*

... so, mal kurz nachgemessen, meine ist schon 30cm ... angeblich soll sie bis 60cm hoch werden, bin nur mal gespannt, ob sie dieses Jahr noch blüht.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

wow, mein __ Blutweiderich ist etwa so gross (60cm) und blüht wie wahnsinnig, aber die __ Bachminze! Ne da ist nix!

und noch was, meine Bachminze steht frei, also kein Schatten von anderen Pflanzen!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

*....*

steht sie im Wasser ?


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

ne! Eher im Sumpf!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

* Bachminze*

Hallo,

also die __ Wasserminze (Bachminze) bevorzugt eine Wassertiefe von 0 bis höchstens 10 cm (zählt also zu den Sumpfpflanzen).
Sie wird 20 bis 45 cm hoch und Blüt von Juli bis September.
Die Wasserminze bildet einen sehr großen Bestand, das sich die Ausläufer auch in die Tiefwasserzone ausbreiten.

Ich denke, es ist durchaus normal, das die Pflanzen im ersten Jahr nicht gleich richtig wachsen. Das war damals bei mir auch so, als ich meinen Teich bepflanzt habe. Den Standort hast du ja richtig gewählt. Steht die Pflanze häufig im Schatten? Das kann auch ein auslöser sein! Da die Bachminze einen Sonnigen Standort bevorzugt.


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

immer an der sonne  :flower: 

von morgens, sehr früh 
bis
am Abend, sehr spät

 :!:


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir auch vor kuzem eine __ wasserminze gekauft - und die pflanze geteilt.
-- ein teil steht in etwa 10cm wassertiefe - das andere im ufergraben über dem wasser.

grundsätzlich wächst die pflanze sehr gut wobe ich den eindruck habe daß das wachstum bei dem teil im wasser noch einwenig schneller vonstatten geht. - beide stehen in der sonne.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Ich frag mich: soll ich die Pflanze ins Wasser stellen (Wassertiefe 5cm)


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Bei mir wächst die __ Wasserminze im seichten Wasser am besten. Sie bildet dort allerdings keine dichten Bestände sondern wandert mit langen Ausläufern durchs Becken und bildet immer wieder einmal relativ kleine Pflanzen. Pflanzen an Land werden größer, aber sie breiten sich weniger stark aus. Es ist keine Pflanze die ich sich selbst überlassen kann und dann nur zu ernten brauche, sondern ich muß unbedingt Stecklinge machen um eine vernünftige Vermehrung hin zu bekommen.

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

* Wasserminze*

Hallo Rolando,

wie verprochen das Pic von der zweiten Wasserminze in meinem Teich ... beide Pflanzen stehen ca. 5cm im Wasser, wobei dieses Bild von der 2.Pflanze ist, die kaum Sonne abbekommt, weil sie hinter einem Felsbrocken sitzt. Wie man sieht, wächst sie trotzdem und wenn man bedenkt,daß ich sie mit einer Höhe von ca. 7-10cm eingesetzt habe muss ich sagen,daß sie trotz Halbschattten auch gut gedeiht ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Ups ....meine sieht ganz anderst aus    

habe jetzt nachgeschaut - also ich habe eine "preslia cervina alba"

= weisse englische __ wasserminze.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

*...*

.... hm, da scheint es mehrere Sorte zu geben ... meine ist eine "Mentha aquatica" ... das eine ist wohl eine wilde Sorte ... habe gerade mal gegoogled .... finde meine Sorte unter den "Wildpflanzen" ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

hallo tommi,

denke jetzt ist werner gefragt - denn laut seiner einleuchtenden erklärung definiert der erste begriff die pflanzengruppe und der zweite die spezielle art - und unsere pflanzen sind ja nicht mal der gleichen pflanzengruppe angehörend.

ich weis nicht weiter - habe nur das verkaufsschild abgelesen ??   :? 

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Ich habe 3 verschiedene Sorten __ Wasserminze n meinem Teich:

Die "normale" Wasserminze, wie auf dem Bild von Tommi, da ist jetzt eine Pflanze ca. 1 Monat im Teich und wuchert wie der böse, die zweite ist erst vor 3 Tagen eingesetzt worden, da kann ich noch nichts sagen.

Eine weisse, englische Wasserminze, ebenfalls erst 3 Tage im Teich.

Und eine blaue englische Wasserminze, davon § neue Pflanzen und 2 Pflanzen die schon im Teich überwintert haben, aber heuer auch ordentlich mies ausschauen.
Die tun sich auch schrecklich schwer, ordentlich nachzutreiben, sie schauen auch viel "krautiger" aus, als die jungen , frischen Pflanzen.



Aber eines haben alle gemein: sie duften einfach wunderbar!!!!!!


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

anscheinend sind PRESLIA eine unterkategorie von MENTHA

http://www.minzen.com/haeufig gestellte Fragen.htm

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (1. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

beide Pflanzen sind bei uns heimisch. Mentha aquatica wird meistens __ Bachminze genannt und kommt noch relativ häufig in Gräben und an Ufer vor, man kann einen sehr guten Tee daraus machen. Preslia cervina ist die Hirschminze, Preslia cervina 'Alba' eine weiße Mutation davon. Den Tee dieser Pflanze kann man nur ein einziges mal im Leben trinken, weil man danach unter Umständen tot ist. Sie wächst in feuchten Wiesen und dringt normalerweise nicht  ins Wasser vor. 

Werner


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Das ist genau die, die ich hab!  8) 

Sorry, war krank die letzten Tage!


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

Bedeutet aber doch
- gehört in feuchten Boden
- nicht in nassen Boden
- und schon gar nicht ins Wasser (Beschreibungen des Bodens sehr gut bei Werner)
oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

P.S.: Hallo Werner, ist das Gift nachweisbar ??


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

StefanS schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.: Hallo Werner, ist das Gift nachweisbar ??



Aem......


----------



## Teichforum.info (4. Juli 2003)

MMH, alles ist irgendwie nachweisbar, falls da jemand an schlimme Sachen denkt (wie komme ich schneller an mein Erbe, uä.   ) da gibt es bessere Methoden !!
gruss Niemand (Eugen)


----------

